# June 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jul 3, 2016)

Voting for the June 2016 Photo of the Month will automatically close in seven days.
Best of luck to all of our nominees.

1. _Veins_ by @Tuna
Veins







2. _Deer Point Lake Sunrise_ by @bulldurham
Deer Point Lake Sunrise






3. _PO2 Kevin Woods, CD_ by @tirediron
The Veteran's Portrait Project rides again






4. _Prayer_ by @Tuna
Prayer






5. _Halloween Pennant_ by @bulldurham
Halloween Pennant






6. _Amber Evening_ by @oldhippy
Amber Evening






7. _Sleeping Giant_ by @jcdeboever
Sleeping Giant






8. _This was with a P&S_ by @Gary A.
How much sensor do you really need?






9. _Black Swan_ by @Johann Schutte
Black Swan






10. _Feeding_ by @jaomul
Few from Fota Wildlife Park






11. _Mum_ by @jcdeboever
Mum


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, some good ones again for June.


----------

